# Hello from Vermont



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I am J, live in VT and am new to beekeeping. I have always been interested and now have time to begin the journey. I have joined a local beekeeping group, read 3 books, and took two classes. I bought two overwintered nucs locally which should arrive when spring gets here. I spent the winter reading, assembling and painting my woodenware and have my bee yard ready. I still feel like I don't know the first thing about this and wonder what in the world I am doing, but I like new challenges. I lurked a couple days before joining. This seems like a great forum with helpful people,so here I am.
I apologize in advance for the upcoming barrage of stupid questions.
J


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome, from a fellow New Englander.

Tony P.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to BeeSource and beekeeping!

I am a bit farther south of you, and in eastern NY, nor far from Bennington, VT.

Barrages of "stupid" (your term, but not my opinion of them) questions are meat and drink to most of us here, so fire away!

Enjambres


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Five!


----------



## Janey Bee (Apr 5, 2016)

I know exactly how you feel! I'm a newbee from KY. I've spent the winter reading, going to my local bee club, and getting my hives ready. I've got 2 nucs headed my way soon and I just pray that I can keep them alive ha ha.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Enjambres, are you a member of any clubs? I know the one in Southern VT has some NY people in it. Tony: GO SOX!
J


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! the only "stupid questions" are the ones not asked. Asking questions is how all of us learn. Good luck with your new addiction!


----------

